# Newcomer loves Vivaldi



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello all, as a newcomer to this site I would like to say that growing up in the '70s I was a rocker but recently I've started listening to Classical music. Being ignorant in this genre I started sampling music by all the greats and Vivaldi is my favorite so far!:wave:


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, hope you have a pleasant stay.

:cheers:


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Thx! I was wondering if you or anyone else could give me suggestions on who has the best recordings/interpretations of his music?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eyeman said:


> Thx! I was wondering if you or anyone else could give me suggestions on who has the best recordings/interpretations of his music?


First, welcome! As to interpretations, I've found that what speaks to me might not speak to you, so first off, follow your ears.

My personal favorites are by Fabio Biondi. Try his L'Estro Armonico and see if how he approaches Vivaldi sounds good to you.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Thx, I do love that piece so I'll check out your recommendation! What do you think about the Academy of Ancient Music? I like that they've reproduced his music in a way that sounds like that of the era.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eyeman said:


> Thx, I do love that piece so I'll check out your recommendation! What do you think about the Academy of Ancient Music? I like that they've reproduced his music in a way that sounds like that of the era.


That's what Biondi does, also Robert Carmignola. I think Vivaldi sounds better on authentic instruments.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Try sampling the Vivaldi Edition produced by the French label Naive.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Who are the best orchestras or groups that play Vivaldi on modern instruments? For example, I'm trying to find a great version of the Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon without a harpsichord in the ensemble.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Manxfeeder, I listened to it on youtube and really liked it...had an intensely deep and emotional feel to it. The only thing tho, I think he left out some parts.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

bharbeke said:


> Who are the best orchestras or groups that play Vivaldi on modern instruments? For example, I'm trying to find a great version of the Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon without a harpsichord in the ensemble.


Harpsichords are awesome. No way would Vivaldi be the same without the Harpsichord.  And to the OP, check out Corelli's Concerti Grossi Op.6 if you like Vivaldi. Here is a recording I like of him.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

And for Vivaldi, I really like this.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

I have to agree with Neoshredder, love the sound of harpsichords. Heck one of my all-time favorite rock bands Yes used em from time to time.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

eyeman said:


> Thx! I was wondering if you or anyone else could give me suggestions on who has the best recordings/interpretations of his music?


Fabio Biondi and Trevor Pinnock are the most well-received performers of his concertos as far as HIP goes. Biondi is less restrained, Pinnock more balanced.






His vocal works are very good too, here's one to start off with:






Don't forget to try out some other composers. Lully, Händel, Rameau, Corelli, J.S. Bach, Biber, Rebel, Couperin and Telemann are some other great Baroque composers. Here are some of their works, at random:


















Have fun discovering!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eyeman said:


> Hey Manxfeeder, I listened to it on youtube and really liked it...had an intensely deep and emotional feel to it. The only thing tho, I think he left out some parts.


Interesting. I don't know what you saw. Do you know what he left out?


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> And for Vivaldi, I really like this.


If you're amenable to downloads, this is a great bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Strav..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380829981&sr=301-1

Vivaldi is indeed one of the giants. But only one. Keep searching and I think you'll have a great time.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

It seemed like he left something out at the beginning, right after the intro part (again, I must clarify that I'm new to classical stuff so not familiar with terminology).


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Cheyenne, thx for posting these links...and I am having fun discovering!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eyeman said:


> It seemed like he left something out at the beginning, right after the intro part (again, I must clarify that I'm new to classical stuff so not familiar with terminology).


Don't worry about terminology; all that matters is that we're listening.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

When it comes to Vivaldi, there is one CD which I can't recommend highly enough: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vivaldi-Lut...&keywords=vivaldi+mandolin+and+lute+concertos









Here is one piece from that CD, the guitar concerto RV93 played by Narciso Yepes. The middle movement is very beautiful, I think.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome! I love Vivaldi too, he is my 2nd favorite Baroque composer after Bach.


eyeman said:


> Thx! I was wondering if you or anyone else could give me suggestions on who has the best recordings/interpretations of his music?


I have a few favorites.
- Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante (their L'Estro Armonico is probably my favorite Vivaldi recording)
- Il Giardino Armonico (I especially love their chamber concerti for various strings and winds, for example 



)
- Giuliano Carmignola and Venice Baroque Orchestra (violin concerti)


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

My Journey in Classical Music began with one composer, then another, then another. Now I like almost all. I have heard that some people regard Vivaldi as suitable for background music. I guess that may be so he is so worth it for serious listening too. In particular I like his Choral Music. My latest listening has been the hi-res downloads from Channel Classics - Rachel Podger doing the La Stravaganza Concertos. There is quite a lot of exploring you can do!


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I just couldn't stand it...downloaded it from Itunes. Sounds great! 
And as to my earlier comment, Fabio didn't omit anything...he just changed the order up abit.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I love Vivaldi too! He is one of my top three favourite composers. He has so much music to listen to! He wrote what seems to be an endless amount of concertos, yet all of them are unique and have something special about them. I never have understood the comment that he wrote the same concerto 500 times. Whoever made that comment (I believe it was Stravinsky?) clearly did not listen closely enough. 

Not to mention all of his other work...

--
*Here are some albums I would like to recommend you take a look at:*

*Big Vivaldi Box* - $2.99 (MP3 download)
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Vivaldi-B...id=1380850170&sr=8-1&keywords=Big+Vivaldi+Box

*Vivaldi Stravaganza: 55 Concertos* - $30.42 (Audio CD), $7.99 (MP3 download)
http://www.amazon.com/Collector-Edi...380851396&sr=8-1&keywords=Vivaldi+Stravaganza

*Vivaldi: The Four Seasons* - $7.98 (Audio CD), $9.99 (MP3 download)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CD5H1/ref=dm_rogue_cd

*Vivaldi: Late Violin Concertos* - $8.99 (Audio CD), $9.99 (MP3 download)
http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Late-...sr=8-1&keywords=Vivaldi+Late+Violin+Concertos

--
Welcome to the forum and happy listening!


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Yea I've been listening to it. I also really like the way Academy of Ancient Music did this as well as many other selections!


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Thx for the recommendations...I'll definitely check em out!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was in my teens, I liked Vivaldi. I bought Max Goberman's comprehensive set of his works.

I've since moved on.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone loves Vivaldi. He was one of the most original composers ever, a simple fact that is very often over looked. Who first composed original three movement solo and multi instruments concertos as a form that stayed on ever since, and that we take for granted? The great 18th century baroque master that is Vivaldi.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Vivaldi's sacred music is unfairly neglected, I think.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^^^^ Agree.............


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of Vivaldi's religious music is original and striking.


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I really like this piece and performance:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

From Vivaldi, why not more Vivaldi? There's a lot of good stuff. Why stop before you know all of Biondi's recordings? 

Then there's Bach, Handel, Monteverdi, Rameau, Purcell, Corelli, Allegri, Biber, Zelenka, Schutz, Couperin, Locatelli, Tartini....


----------

